# TNT Bike Turntables



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We have 6 in stock now. The motors are 1/2 RPM and can hold up to 350 LBs. The Bearing is a 1" ball bearing housed in a 4 Bolt flanged housing and we have coupled it with a shaft that goes through the bearing and attaches with a 1/4" set screw. The electrical is 110 V and we will add a Toggle switch for ON off and a 5 ft cord. This includes a regular rail. You can add a custom rail for an additional price if you want.

These are ready to go, ready to be upholstered for a custom floor display or you can drape material on top of them, paint them or however you want to finish them to display your custom lolo bike. We can make a custom turntable rail for a trike as well we just need to know some specs, trike rail will add $20 to the cost of the turntable.  

PM if interested


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 11:51 PM~12206958
> *We have 6 in stock now. The motors are 1/2 RPM and can hold up to 350 LBs. The Bearing is a 1" ball bearing housed in a 4 Bolt flanged housing and we have coupled it with a shaft that goes through the bearing and attaches with a 1/4" set screw. The electrical is 110 V and we will add a Toggle switch for ON off and a 5 ft cord.  This includes a regular rail.  You can add a custom rail for an additional price if you want.
> 
> These are ready to go, ready to be upholstered for a custom floor display or you can drape material on top of them, paint them or however you want to finish them to display your custom lolo bike.  We can make a custom turntable rail for a trike as well we just need to know some specs, trike rail will add $20 to the cost of the turntable.
> ...


just post the price! you got alot of guest that never logg in...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2 unless the price varies from person to person?


----------



## THEREALDOLLEGIRL (Feb 25, 2008)

THIS IS TACO SAYING WOMP WOMP WOMP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The price is $350. That includes what you see in the pic plus a standard rail. Add $20 for a trike rail and add whatever you want to the rail for an additional price. You can do a full crazy radical rail or add bolt on pieces drill holes to hold a plaque, or even add a plaque holder on the rail.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 07:55 AM~12207018
> *x2 unless the price varies from person to person?
> *


I dont like what you're implying here. We do not do business like that. If you're not going to buy then why say something like that?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Damm thats expensive, it dosent even come with upholstery :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 11:03 PM~12207100
> *I dont like what you're implying here.  We do not do business like that.  If you're not going to buy then why say something like that?
> *


Acting like TonyO. :0 LOL besided Im only interperting what you implying. Secret prices only says 2 things over priced or different prices for different people. Dont get but hurt tony you still my homie. :biggrin: 





AZTLAN LOWRIDER BICYCLE TURN TABLES
http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/lowrider-turn%20table.html

LOWRIDER TURN TABLE 
(Battery Operated)

Price: $265.00



LOWRIDER TURN TABLE FOR THREE WHEELER
(Battery Operated)



Price: $315.00 

Prices off Aztlan to compare


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREALDOLLEGIRL_@Nov 19 2008, 09:59 PM~12207063
> *THIS IS TACO SAYING WOMP WOMP WOMP
> *


this is me . wheres my money>?????????????????/


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

I meant wood for upholstery


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You came out with prices so you cool tonyo. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 11:07 PM~12207154
> *this is me . wheres my money>?????????????????/
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

tony-o is a hustlin sumbitch


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 09:51 PM~12206958
> *We have 6 in stock now. The motors are 1/2 RPM and can hold up to 350 LBs. The Bearing is a 1" ball bearing housed in a 4 Bolt flanged housing and we have coupled it with a shaft that goes through the bearing and attaches with a 1/4" set screw. The electrical is 110 V and we will add a Toggle switch for ON off and a 5 ft cord.  This includes a regular rail.  You can add a custom rail for an additional price if you want.
> 
> These are ready to go, ready to be upholstered for a custom floor display or you can drape material on top of them, paint them or however you want to finish them to display your custom lolo bike.  We can make a custom turntable rail for a trike as well we just need to know some specs, trike rail will add $20 to the cost of the turntable.
> ...


HAVE U TESTED THEM WITH A BIKE ON THEM TO SEE IF IT DOESNT SPIN TOO FAST?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 19 2008, 10:14 PM~12207237
> *HAVE U TESTED THEM WITH A BIKE ON THEM TO SEE IF IT DOESNT SPIN TOO FAST?
> *


good ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Nov 20 2008, 08:08 AM~12207171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They spin slow and steady, not like a helicopter :around:

Aztlan ones may be cheaper but they are the Denison ones, much lesser quality and only hold 100 lbs for the $265 one and 150 lbs for the $315 ones I already researched it. Those are also hard to get a hold of, you gotta contact the company, they give you the run around. Trust me I've tried to order one from them before and it didn't work out.

$350 for a turntable strong and sturdy enough to hold and spin up to 350 lbs is a good deal.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 11:24 PM~12207367
> *I'm just tryin to build my business up.  You know you'll be gettin one of these from me sometime for my own bike to do up.
> They spin slow and steady, not like a helicopter :around:
> 
> *


yez zir!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 08:07 AM~12207159
> *You came out with prices so you cool tonyo. :biggrin:
> *


I dont think my competition is going to come out with these anytime soon so it doesn't matter. Besides that if anyone can meet or beat this price and quality then more power to them.  

You can always jerry rig a Christmas tree turntable, rotisserie, or ceiling fan motor but you're going to have something that won't last and that you'll have problems with if you're trying to use it for a custom bike. This is a turnkey deal, no muss no fuss its good to go.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 10:24 PM~12207367
> *I'm just tryin to build my business up.  You know you'll be gettin one of these from me sometime for my own bike to do up.
> They spin slow and steady, not like a helicopter :around:
> 
> ...


  IF I WOULD OF KNOWN U GUYS WERE GOING TO MAKE THESE I WOULD OF WAITED... INSTEAD I HAD TO GO THROUGH THOSE DENISONS TURNTABLES... BUT IT DIDNT REALLY TAKE THAT LONG TO GET IT JUST A WEEK


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 11:27 PM~12207407
> *I dont think my competition is going to come out with these anytime soon so it doesn't matter.  Besides that if anyone can meet or beat this price and quality then more power to them.
> 
> You can always jerry rig a Christmas tree turntable, rotisserie, or ceiling fan motor but you're going to have something that won't last and that you'll have problems with if you're trying to use it for a custom bike.  This is a turnkey deal, no muss no fuss its good to go.
> *


$350 too expensive for a turntable. I have some really good plans for them but haven't had the time to put it together. it's not about how much weight it can hold it's all about the torque. that's where everybody is wrong. i could spin more weight with a x-mas tree one than u can with that big heavy one. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i did mines myself and probably spend less then that but it took some time, knowledge and effort to do it, one thing is for sure, a turntable like mines you will never find it on the market but not everyone has the time or right tools to do it and thats why its good that people start to sell them

looking at these ones that TonyO is selling, they ain't that bad, it looks solid and probaly works well like he says, but putting all the weight right on the axle of the motor is something that i personally wouldn't do :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i like what it looks like though


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

putting all the weight right on the axle of the motor is something that i personally wouldn't do  :biggrin:
[/quote]

X2


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> putting all the weight right on the axle of the motor is something that i personally wouldn't do  :biggrin:


X2
[/quote]


it wont last as long, what we do is use a pulley system so the weight is not on the axle. Just a suggestion


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 09:51 PM~12206958
> *We have 6 in stock now. The motors are 1/2 RPM and can hold up to 350 LBs. The Bearing is a 1" ball bearing housed in a 4 Bolt flanged housing and we have coupled it with a shaft that goes through the bearing and attaches with a 1/4" set screw. The electrical is 110 V and we will add a Toggle switch for ON off and a 5 ft cord.  This includes a regular rail.  You can add a custom rail for an additional price if you want.
> 
> These are ready to go, ready to be upholstered for a custom floor display or you can drape material on top of them, paint them or however you want to finish them to display your custom lolo bike.  We can make a custom turntable rail for a trike as well we just need to know some specs, trike rail will add $20 to the cost of the turntable.
> ...



Damn those are nice!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 11:51 PM~12206958
> *We have 6 in stock now. The motors are 1/2 RPM and can hold up to 350 LBs. The Bearing is a 1" ball bearing housed in a 4 Bolt flanged housing and we have coupled it with a shaft that goes through the bearing and attaches with a 1/4" set screw. The electrical is 110 V and we will add a Toggle switch for ON off and a 5 ft cord.  This includes a regular rail.  You can add a custom rail for an additional price if you want.
> 
> These are ready to go, ready to be upholstered for a custom floor display or you can drape material on top of them, paint them or however you want to finish them to display your custom lolo bike.  We can make a custom turntable rail for a trike as well we just need to know some specs, trike rail will add $20 to the cost of the turntable.
> ...


is there a fan blade on the bottom of that motor?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67Caprice_@Nov 21 2008, 09:43 AM~12219900
> *Damn those are nice!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



you can stop now. we know who you are


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol x2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2008, 01:07 AM~12207154
> *this is me . wheres my money>?????????????????/
> *


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EuAVgWJ28Hw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EuAVgWJ28Hw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 09:24 PM~12207367
> *I'm just tryin to build my business up.  You know you'll be gettin one of these from me sometime for my own bike to do up.
> They spin slow and steady, not like a helicopter :around:
> 
> ...


fuck dennison.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 21 2008, 06:41 PM~12224324
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EuAVgWJ28Hw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EuAVgWJ28Hw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


LMAO. love that episode


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 20 2008, 09:14 AM~12209657
> *i did mines myself and probably spend less then that but it took some time, knowledge and effort to do it, one thing is for sure, a turntable like mines you will never find it on the market but not everyone has the time or right tools to do it and thats why its good that people start to sell them
> 
> looking at these ones that TonyO is selling, they ain't that bad, it looks solid and probaly works well like he says, but putting all the weight right on the axle of the motor is something that i personally wouldn't do  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for saying it is OK. Just to clear it up there is no weight on the Motor Shaft or Bearing's. A motor has an Armature not an Axle, but I guess correct terminology doesn't matter here. Any way's there is no stress nor weight on the Motor there is a Shoulder that keeps the weight on the 1" Ball bearing that is Housed in a 4 Bolt Flange housing. Look It's easy .5 RPM's and Torque up to 300 LB's with no weight on the Motor hmm probably will work I will ask NASA.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> X2


it wont last as long, what we do is use a pulley system so the weight is not on the axle. Just a suggestion
[/quote]
You too there is no weight on the Motor it's carried on the 1" bearing.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

You keep going Tony we will keep Building for those who want top quality part's.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Nov 21 2008, 07:36 PM~12220289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a funny ass episode :roflmao: He shoots him and sets him on fire for $50 owed :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 26 2008, 06:21 AM~12258935
> *Thanks for saying it is OK. Just to clear it up there is no weight on the Motor Shaft or Bearing's. A motor has an Armature not an Axle, but I guess correct terminology doesn't matter here. Any way's there is no stress nor weight on the Motor there is a Shoulder that keeps the weight on the 1" Ball bearing that is Housed in a 4 Bolt Flange housing. Look It's easy .5 RPM's and Torque up to 300 LB's with no weight on the Motor hmm probably will work I will ask NASA.
> *


Thanks for helping me out Mando


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 08:26 PM~12258995
> *yes sir
> Thats a funny ass episode :roflmao:  He shoots him and sets him on fire for $50 owed :roflmao:
> Thanks for helping me out Mando
> *


we will get a picture of this turn table working today, and as per Tony's Request they will be Offered with 12 V motors as well we didn't realize about the Charge for electrical at show's. Finally if people want pulley systems that's fine we can do that but, so everyone know's I built a turn table for 3 La Gente Bikes over 10 years ago 1 for bad to the Bone that is with another club now and they still use them. Also the reason for wanting to bring out a turn table is so Tony can get you guy's 1 of a kind service because we will be able to paint covers any Candy or Patterns you would like as well as Offer designs that match you bikes that can bolt onto the covers and we can have 1 Spec for everything. this way you have good cost and Extensive options. Wouldn't it be cool to have a Painted Cover with your Cloub logo on 2 sides and sone krazy Krome or Engraved part's on the Other 2 Sides ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 26 2008, 06:59 PM~12262939
> *we will get a picture of this turn table working today, and as per Tony's Request they will be Offered with 12 V motors as well we didn't realize about the Charge for electrical at show's. Finally if people want pulley systems that's fine we can do that but, so everyone know's I built a turn table for 3 La Gente Bikes over 10 years ago 1 for bad to the Bone that is with another club now and they still use them. Also the reason for wanting to bring out a turn table is so Tony can get you guy's 1 of a kind service because we will be able to paint covers any Candy or Patterns you would like as well as Offer designs that match you bikes that can bolt onto the covers and we can have 1 Spec for everything. this way you have good cost and Extensive options. Wouldn't it be cool to have a Painted Cover with your Cloub logo on 2 sides and sone krazy Krome or Engraved part's on the Other 2 Sides ?
> *


Cool


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 10:26 PM~12258995
> *yes sir
> *


why the fan??


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

the fan is a perfect idea, on my first turntable the motor warmed up a lot because there was no ventilation, i put a fan on my new turntable and now it cools and i don't take any riscs, so thats the way to go!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 26 2008, 09:11 AM~12263067
> *the fan is a perfect idea, on my first turntable the motor warmed up a lot because there was no ventilation, i put a fan on my new turntable and now it cools and i don't take any riscs, so thats the way to go!
> *


Thanks the Motor came with it for cooling. Also the reason we don't have to use a Pulley system on our turn tables is that there is a gearbox between the Motor and the Bearing which is why the Torque is so strong.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 27 2008, 02:58 AM~12267475
> *Thanks the Motor came with it for cooling. Also the reason we don't have to use a Pulley system on our turn tables is that there is a gearbox between the Motor and the Bearing which is why the Torque is so strong.
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Great Turntables! a lil pricey though...jus my opinion


wassup TonyO :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 29 2008, 07:03 PM~12287313
> *Great Turntables! a lil pricey though...jus my opinion
> wassup TonyO  :biggrin:
> *


Hey but they're quality  

I wouldn't recommend them for OG bikes like you build unless you do a big turntable display like that car one you did for the Triple Threat. The ones KrazyKutting and TNT are selling are more for like radicals, trikes, or heavy ass bikes or if people want to do a big platform to spin their bike on


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 30 2008, 02:46 AM~12293142
> *Hey but they're quality
> 
> I wouldn't recommend them for OG bikes like you build unless you do a big turntable display like that car one you did for the Triple Threat.  The ones KrazyKutting and TNT are selling are more for like radicals, trikes, or heavy ass bikes or if people want to do a big platform to spin their bike on
> *


well good luck. i'm still gonna build some and sell em someday LOL

i got prototypes workin already... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If your willing to negotiate on that price a lil I am very interested


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 07:20 PM~12296593
> *If your willing to negotiate on that price a lil I am very interested
> *


i could build u one
:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

make your own topic :uh:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 30 2008, 07:32 PM~12296667
> *make your own topic :uh:
> *


wtf is it 2 u?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

its just unprofessional :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 30 2008, 08:13 PM~12297053
> *its just unprofessional :dunno:
> *


point taken

the good thing bout lil is it's jus an opinion nobody really cares

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 1 2008, 05:15 AM~12297060
> *point taken
> 
> the good thing bout lil is it's jus an opinion nobody really cares
> ...


I care its my topic. I know it ain't your fault that Juan sneaks his porkchop ass in here tryin to hustle deals like he always does. :angry:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 30 2008, 06:28 PM~12296637
> *i could build u one
> :biggrin:
> *


aren't you the guy that thought Motors had Axles ? look man do your own topic and good luck if you can build 1 you don't need 1 shit if I need a cheap 1 I'll pm you. For now we will charge what it is and if people want good stuff they can buy it or just hastle with the cheap ones at every show.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 30 2008, 09:28 PM~12297847
> *I care its my topic.  I know it ain't your fault that Juan sneaks his porkchop ass in here tryin to hustle deals like he always does.  :angry:
> *


:uh: So we got a deal? :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ahahahaaha porkchop ass :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 1 2008, 11:11 PM~12308549
> *ahahahaaha porkchop ass :biggrin:
> *


you know this! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 10:55 PM~12308348
> *:uh: So we got a deal? :biggrin:
> *


sorry Juan ... my bad


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 1 2008, 11:14 PM~12308603
> *sorry Juan ... my bad
> *


No is no drama here. we are all cool with each other. Tony is a good guy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 08:18 AM~12308645
> *No is no drama here. we are all cool with each other. Tony is a good guy.
> *


Thanks but you're still not getting a discount, this ain't Mexico where you get a $500 "gold" chain for $40 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

$350 gets you the turntable and rail. Add $300 if you want the rail engraved and two tone gold and chrome plated.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2008, 08:02 AM~12322257
> *$350 gets you the turntable and rail.  Add $300 if you want the rail engraved and two tone gold and chrome plated.
> *


gotdamn thats alot money


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

maybe we can cut a deal


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Dec 3 2008, 06:32 PM~12322467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my cost to get the rail polished, engraved, and two toned. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i dont need the engraving and stuff just the box


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 09:47 PM~12323838
> *i dont need the engraving and stuff just the box
> *


Do you need the motor or do you need just the box frame itself? Cuz that's sold separately as well.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Forget it after xmas ill get a Full kit


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 30 2008, 11:51 PM~12299351
> *aren't you the guy that thought Motors had Axles ? look man do your own topic and good luck if you can build 1 you don't need 1 shit if I need a cheap 1 I'll pm you. For now we will charge what it is and if people want good stuff they can buy it or just hastle with the cheap ones at every show.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Get them while they're hot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2008, 11:29 PM~12431662
> *Get them while they're hot
> *


LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

tmnt.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

turtles in a half shell. Turtle power


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2008, 07:35 PM~12485833
> *turtles in a half shell. Turtle power
> *


thats whats up.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Turntables still available.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: i need one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 30 2008, 01:00 AM~12552629
> *:biggrin:  i need one
> *


PM Sent


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We're still selling turntables


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Still got some of these for sale but maybe people forgot :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

to many lil kids on here now days


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

He's gone for a 2 week vacation.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 7 2009, 04:21 AM~14396375
> *He's gone for a 2 week vacation.
> *


Thank you for taking care of that guy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Still have turntables.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

U still gotem for the same price or are they cheaper?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 25 2009, 12:06 AM~15175927
> *U still gotem for the same price or are they cheaper?
> *


Why would I lower the price for? Same price for a quality turntable.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 10:51 PM~12206958
> *We have 6 in stock now. The motors are 1/2 RPM and can hold up to 350 LBs. The Bearing is a 1" ball bearing housed in a 4 Bolt flanged housing and we have coupled it with a shaft that goes through the bearing and attaches with a 1/4" set screw. The electrical is 110 V and we will add a Toggle switch for ON off and a 5 ft cord.  This includes a regular rail.  You can add a custom rail for an additional price if you want.
> 
> These are ready to go, ready to be upholstered for a custom floor display or you can drape material on top of them, paint them or however you want to finish them to display your custom lolo bike.  We can make a custom turntable rail for a trike as well we just need to know some specs, trike rail will add $20 to the cost of the turntable.
> ...


YOU STILL GOT THE PIC OF IT?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 20 2009, 03:58 AM~15718682
> *YOU STILL GOT THE PIC OF IT?
> *


I'll have to look for it


----------

